

Less than a third of new iphone traffic comes from 5C. - TrainedMonkey
https://mixpanel.com/trends/#report/iphone_models
This might be a sign that sales of 5C are not as encouraging as Apple and analysts were trying make us believe. Other possibility is that mixpanel does not track traffic in emerging markets iphone 5C was targeting.
======
shanev
Apps that use Mixpanel are most likely the kind of apps that folks with 5s's
would use. Therefore I'd take this data with a grain of salt.

